# GreenX ~ Aero Trials ... Grow 1 (w/ Pictures)



## GreenphoeniX (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Long time soil / soiless grower, first time Aeroponics grower.

This is my first attempt with my homemade aero setup and I figure I may as well share it with everyone in a thread dedicated to my first aero trial.

_This IS a trial - These strains are nothing special - It is simply to iron out any major flaws I find before putting more valuable strains through the system._

So here's the basics:

Veg - 3 Weeks - 400W Metal Halide (MH)
Flower - 10 Weeks (Approx.) - 600W High Pressure Sodium (HPS)

Nutrients: Growzilla (Veg) - Budzilla (Flower) - Earth Juice (EJ) Microblast and Catalyst for an added boost!

Ventilation and Circulation fans on 24/7 - Dehumidifier may be used in late flowering if necessary.

Aero Mister/Sprayer Cycle is: 15 Minutes _ON_ / 30 Minutes _OFF_.

But enough of that boring crap, if you want to know something about this Aero Trial, just ask! - I will try to update with pics weekly!
Now, the fun part, the pics!

Oh, and the strains go like this:

*Front Right:* AK-48
*Rear Right:* Bagseed Skunk _- Has proven to perform well in past soil and soiless grows!_
*Front and Rear Left:* Unknown strain, Sativa dominant, very Hazey buzz - Seems to love the aero so far!


Here are the roots of the plants, the first picture is taken at the end of week 1, the second Week 2, and the third at the end of Week 3 - and the first day of the 12/12 flowering switch _(hence the orange tinted light from the HPS)._
















And this is the canopy at the end of Week 1 _(Left)_ and 2 _(right)_ of Veg:











End of Week 2 Veg - Moved the Aero tub to centre of grow room - Pictures are before _(Left)_ and After _(Right)_ some random LST abuse hahaha _(Sorry bout the low quality of the photos)_:











And this is at the end of Week 3 Veg / First day of Flowering. The plants quite liked the LST abuse lol:








*I'll keep you updated with more pics next week, and hopefully each week after that till harvest!!!
... Any questions, feel free to ask!*

Remember, I've grown a lot in soil and soiless setups in the past, but I've never grown Aeroponic styles before, and barely ventured into Hydro at all, so forgive my mistakes, be gentle and wish me luck! 


_*Further information:*
Provided this grow goes well and I can iron out any flaws in my basic system that arise, some of the strains that I will be growing in this in the future are:

- *Super Lemon Haze* (Green House Seeds)
- *Kali Mist* (Serious Seeds)
- *White Russian* (Serious Seeds)

...and maybe, MAYBE further in the future:

- *Super Skunk* (White Label)
- *Afghan Kush* (White Label)

So keep an eye out for future threads!_

Cheers everyone!!!

~ GreenX ~


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 1, 2009)

*UPDATE*

No pics today, sorry guys.

Just thought I'd let everyone know, I did a pH and EC test today and here's the results:

pH = 6.0
EC = 1.6 ... _(CF = 16 ... ppm [EC x 500] = 800 ... ppm [EC x 700] = 1120)_

I don't often measure temps _(as I have no way to cool the rez anyway, and it's too warm here for it to require heating)_, but the temp sits at around 22 - 24 (C) _71.6 - 75.2 (F)_ ... I know that's warmer than desirable, but like I said, I have no way to cool it (other than dumping Ice Cubes - which I can't be bothered with), and I'm not prepared to dish out for a chiller at the moment, just hoping for some cooler weather!

_Also I don't think I mentioned above, but the aero system has 2 air stones in the reservoir to keep the water well aerated and the nutrients stirred up._

Cheers all, and thanks to anyone who stops in! I'm sure I'll get more interest when those beautiful buds start to bloom!

~ GreenX ~


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 2, 2009)

dude you need to get an a/c in that room pronto if you want to keep going hydro, didnt we speak about this before? about root protection? water temps over 75F will gaurentee you pythium, which is a nasty fucking slime, turning your roots brown thus giving you root rot, hell of a battle to keep your plants alive once this happens....go and get HYGROZYME! you might be able to keep them at 75F firm with the use of hygrozyme, please for my benefit use the stuff, like a condom for your roots


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 2, 2009)

yes i remember this set, i remember how the ones in dirt are a 1/3 of the size as the tub, how u doing greenie>?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha yea man, cheers for stopping in! ... Roots are still healthy and white ... although its hard to see in the photo due to HPS ... Haven't seen Hygrozyme in my hobby shop, but will ask about root protection next time I'm in.

Like I said, I've done grows in smaller systems with warmer temps and never had a problem, but lady luck may be siding with me, she usually does! lol ... Cheers for helping me out with this new venture man!
And yes those soil plants are still 1/3 the size hahaha!

Oh, and I don't use condoms, that's what vasectomies are for 

Stay tuned and if I have root problems because I don't get root protection in time, you can say 'Hahaha, I fukn told ya so!' - Do it for me 

Cheers!

P.S - Was looking into water chillers for the rez when I move into "proper" aero grows... You think it'd be worth importing one? _(can't get them over here that I know of)_ ... Also, can I hook a chiller up to more than one rez at a time?


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 2, 2009)

chillers are going for like 300$usd on ebay, and i dont think you can do multiple rez's with them, the cheaper chillers are rated for like 15-20 gallon rez, i am fortunate to have a boiler room next to my space and hooked up an a/c unit in there and ducting cold air directly to my rez, if u used this system before with no root issues then your good, all i know is that over 75 set me back like 2 weeks in growth, damn near lost all my clones


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 2, 2009)

> chillers are going for like 300$usd on ebay, and i dont think you can do multiple rez's with them, the cheaper chillers are rated for like 15-20 gallon rez, i am fortunate to have a boiler room next to my space and hooked up an a/c unit in there and ducting cold air directly to my rez, if u used this system before with no root issues then your good, all i know is that over 75 set me back like 2 weeks in growth, damn near lost all my clones


Well hopefully I'll be sweet this time too, the rez is bigger in this setup so it should actually be cooler and less temp fluctuation ... But I appreciate the advice and will look into root protection for sure, I'll ask my hydro guy bout it, see what he reckons, he always has some good advice... That's why he's the hydro guy! lol

Yea chillers aren't cheap aye ... $300 USD is like $600 over here :s ... But I would prefer my rez to sit at about 15 C _(59 F)_ so the water holds more air and the roots can do their job more efficiently!

Cheers for the info!


----------



## baduso (Mar 2, 2009)

good luck its very interesting


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 4, 2009)

A little bit of pruning near the end of flowering week 1 to help with future bud development...

Will have the *Weekly Update* pics 2moro night probably.

*Left:*_ Before_
*Right:*_ After_


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 7, 2009)

Weekly Update is a few days late this week, but the pics were taken a few days ago...

This is the Week 4 (total) - And the end of Week 1 Flowering.

*Left:* Last Week ... *Right:* This Week


----------



## baduso (Mar 8, 2009)

looking good!!!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheers man!

*Previous Page for pics at the moment guys and gals lol*

Just a quick update - Yes I'm aware this thread has virtually no structure to it! 

*UPDATE*

*pH* = 6.0
*EC* = 1.8 ... _(CF = 18 ... ppm [EC x 500] = 800 ... ppm [EC x 700] = 1260)_

__________________________________________________________________________________

_Not a bad trunk for a 4 Week old plant_












_Some big leaves too _


----------



## grassified (Mar 9, 2009)

I Know this sounds noob but...

What are all these hydro acrynyms and where can I find them? Like EC, EBB, DWC, all that kinda stuff, thanks.

Btw the hydro grow is looking nice, those plants grow incrediblky fast 0_0


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 9, 2009)

I believe the majority of those terms you can find in my Glossary of Terms, which happens to be in my signature ... Or just follow this link: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/98008-glossary-terms.html - That should deal with the majority of abbreviated terms you come across!

EBB will be under E&F in that glossary btw, as E&F is an abbreviation of Ebb & Flow


----------



## baduso (Mar 9, 2009)

what sort of enclosure u growing this in??
looks like a big cloth bag!!
im intrigued
wouldnt mind trying this my self, see how u go!!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 9, 2009)

It's a large box, basically lol ... The walls are covered in Panda Plastic - a plastic sheet that is white on one side and black on the other (from SOG) ... Running a 200mm passive air intake near ground level and a 250mm Centrifugal for the exhaust which has some ducting hanging near the light to take out some of that heat, the exhaust is mounted on the roof of the box.

Have 2 (15cm) wall mounted fans (just like desk fans screwed to the wall haha) - They're for air circulation and are just generally pointed toward the plants.

Lights for vegetative growth are just 400W Metal halide (and standard ballast)
Lights for flowering are 600W High Pressure Sodium run on a digital ballast (with turbo mode - although I'm still not convinced turbo mode actually does anything, but digital ballasts can run both MH and HPS bulbs without needing any special/expensive conversion equipment or bulbs - so I can veg with a 600W MH instead of 400 if I want - Which I may well do if I'm going to be vegging for only 1-2 weeks in future!)

And I have a dehumidifier for late flowering when rH get a bit too high - I'm sure you know all about how humid our lovely climate is 

Room measures about 1.2m x 1.2x x 2m (tall) ... All ballast sit outside the room near the exhaust so they get a bit of air coolage going on haha.

The Panda Plastic used to be tight against the wall (stapled on with a staple gun), but due to the extreme suction of the centrifugal and the smaller sized passive intake the vacuum created in the room ripped the plastic away from some of the staples so it looks loose like a sheet haha.
Mylar may have been a better option, but not sure how strong that is as I've never used it.

All equipment can be bought at SOG or Easygrow, not sure of any other stores round here :S

... I'm going to do some improvements on this system next grow - Have 20 smaller plants per tub instead of 4 large ones, I didn't think they'd grow this fast lol. 20 smaller plants vegged for 1-2 weeks from clone, and flowered for 8-10 weeks, would yield approx. 1/4 - 1/2 ounce per plant in this setup I think, so if I have 2 tubs, that's enough for me!!!

Next grow I'll be running a couple clones from this grow as well as Super Lemon Haze, White Russian and Kali Mist - So that will be a grow to keep an eye out for! ... But that's awhile away, still got 7+ Weeks of this grow to go!

Cheers!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 9, 2009)

Green great setup you have there! I've been doing soil/soiless for a little while now, and want to step up to an areo setup. I was thinking of only doing 2 sites but i think you've inspired me to do 4. I will surely be pulling up a seat to see how well this turns out. Best of luck

~Buddy J~


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

very nice. 

subscribed 

blessings!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 9, 2009)

> Green great setup you have there! I've been doing soil/soiless for a little while now, and want to step up to an areo setup. I was thinking of only doing 2 sites but i think you've inspired me to do 4. I will surely be pulling up a seat to see how well this turns out. Best of luck
> 
> ~Buddy J~


Hahaha, first of all - Awesome avatar man! ... Secondly, I highly recommend doing 4 plants, 2 would be pretty awesome too though, I saw one setup with 6 plants, it was pretty awesome, but they had a longer tub than the on I have so they had the room. (My tub is 80 something Litres - which is about 21 US gallons I think?)

In future I may upgrade to larger tubs if I can find them for a reasonable price somewhere... Will have to start looking!

You've got the best part of a week to wait till the next proper picture update, but it will be worth the wait I'm sure! lol

Cheers!


----------



## baduso (Mar 9, 2009)

mean bro thanks for the detailed info
i be watching closely too
chr!!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 12, 2009)

This weeks picture update comes a day early! ... But I'm sure nobody will mind.

So it's now *Week 5* total and *Week 2* of flowering!

*Left:* Last weeks pictures. *Right:* This weeks pictures!






























This is the flowers forming on one of the small soil plants forming ... It seems to be a tiny bit further along than the Aero, but also on a much smaller scale lol:







These are of the flowers forming on a couple of the Aero plants _(not so much flowers forming, more just leaves/new growth becoming very compact haha)_:











Hope you all enjoy this weeks update! ... Have had a bit of pH fluctuation but not enough to harm the plants. EC remains around the 1.7 mark  Although the other day it was at 1.9 :S

Cheers All!


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

hey gp, how are you preventing drip from the sides?

did ya see that thread lookin' for ya?

 and blessings, bro'.

sorry  you are lookin' great.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 12, 2009)

> hey gp, how are you preventing drip from the sides?
> 
> did ya see that thread lookin' for ya?
> 
> ...


I'm not following lol ... How am I stopping what drip from what sides? - The lid goes on, and there's no dripping coz the lid's on 

And no I don't think I saw a thread looking for me ... I didn't know I was playing hide and seek with a thread :S  ... What is this you speak of?


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> I'm not following lol ... How am I stopping what drip from what sides? - The lid goes on, and there's no dripping coz the lid's on
> 
> And no I don't think I saw a thread looking for me ... I didn't know I was playing hide and seek with a thread :S  ... What is this you speak of?


the thread? something i saw titled "greenphoenix where are you?"

about the drip, you answered the question. that large tub i made had heavy dripping to deal with. hoho riveted a piece of plastic, whereas i taped a sheet plastic curtain to the lid (cheap but effective ). i'd say you were blessed not to have to deal with finding a flood the next day.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 12, 2009)

> the thread? something i saw titled "greenphoenix where are you?"
> 
> about the drip, you answered the question. that large tub i made had heavy dripping to deal with. hoho riveted a piece of plastic, whereas i taped a sheet plastic curtain to the lid (cheap but effective ). i'd say you were blessed not to have to deal with finding a flood the next day.


Haha - Oh crap, I'd better keep an eye out for that leak with my next setup then! ... I do test these things before I set them up in my room tho, make sure there's no leaks... Hopefully my big container is as leak proof as this one! 

I have not seen that thread haha. I'll have to have a look for it. Sounds random 

If you find it again, post the link here, coz I can't see it anywhere??? Confusing! Are you sure you weren't just _REALLY _high? lol


----------



## dspec (Mar 13, 2009)

woah gnarly bush. Shoulda scrogged em. Keep it up


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 13, 2009)

yo yo plants are looking nice as hell man! Keep it up.

~Buddy J~


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 13, 2009)

> woah gnarly bush. Shoulda scrogged em. Keep it up


Yea I was guna, but decided not to ... I did some LST and trimming ... But think I'll go back to the ScrOG idea next time! haha



> yo yo plants are looking nice as hell man! Keep it up.
> 
> ~Buddy J~


Cheers man!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 13, 2009)

So it's 2 Weeks since flowering started, so later today (or tomorrow) I will be removing some of the annoying little under growth that gets no light and won't be any use to me, and trimming away some of the excess fan leaves that are in the way, this will be the final trim I do until it's time to harvest!

I'm one of those people who hate dealing with popcorn buds at harvest and usually just chuck them in the compost anyway, so that's why I remove them a couple weeks into flowering so the plant can put more of it's energy into the top colas and I don't have to deal with that popcorn shit later!  ... And for those people who say pruning fan leaves is a _bad idea_ - Look at those plants, it's not like there's not 1 or 20 to spare  lol ... Hopefully the flush takes care of most of the remaining leaves in the end of flowering!

*P.S - Wow it's the next day and I can still edit this post! *

So I've done my final prune, _sorry no pics_, I took out the undergrowth _(about the bottom 1/3 of the plants)_ and any pathetic stragly branches that weren't going to do a whole lot. The plants still look like big bushes but this should help the main colas to develop a bit better - and I won't have to deal with nearly as much of that popcorn nugget crap that doesn't even count as bud in my opinion  - Makes good compost or hash though 

*pH:* 6.5 - A bit higher than would be preferred but hopefully it will drop by tomorrow or I'll have to throw in some pH down.
*EC:* 1.7 - Seems pretty good to me!

Cheers all!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok... So today, rotated the Aero Tub 180 degrees so that that plants got the fans and light from a slightly different direction. See told you they're still bushes after they had their bottom 1/3 of undergrowth removed 






Here are some of the flowers coming along, still can't see much, still nothing all that impressive - but so many weeks to go! 

*AK-48 (Flowering Week 2)*






*Unknown Sativa (Flowering Week 2)*






*Unknown Skunk (Flowering Week 2)* _- Although those leaves don't look so skunky anymore, they were a lot wider when she grew in soil, hmm... Maybe a Sativa dominant with skunk smell type thing? - Oh well, I never cloned her so this is the last cycle she will see; moving onward and upward _






Cheers all!


----------



## baduso (Mar 17, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## DrGreen007 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ye Man Very Nice Did You Germinate Your Seeds Strate In The Hydroton Or ?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 17, 2009)

> Ye Man Very Nice Did You Germinate Your Seeds Strate In The Hydroton Or ?


Na, they were clones, just rooted them in a cup of water and then put them into the Hydroton.


----------



## DrGreen007 (Mar 17, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Na, they were clones, just rooted them in a cup of water and then put them into the Hydroton.


 Ah Cool Mate Just Woundered As I Just Recently Tried For First Time And 2 Outa 5 Came Thru They Wer BigBuddah Cheese I Usually Go DutchPassion So I Was Thinkin Maybe That bb Are S..T lol If


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 17, 2009)

very nice greeny, those soil pots u got look like babies compared to the aero, you know i regret every day i germed some TW and church and put them in soil for mothers, bad idea its like watching paint dry compared to clones next to them in the aero, well done im gonna rep you for this


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 17, 2009)

> very nice greeny, those soil pots u got look like babies compared to the aero, you know i regret every day i germed some TW and church and put them in soil for mothers, bad idea its like watching paint dry compared to clones next to them in the aero, well done im gonna rep you for this


Haha, yea man, with the soil next to the aero you can see which is more efficient ... You could always wash the soul off of those plants and put them into aero, will take a few days for the roots to convert into hydro/aero style roots, but it could be done - depending on size and age of plants I guess - wouldn't do it with flowering plants!

Cheers for the rep too! ... I'm guessing I'll get a lot more when harvest time comes, I'm guna guess those will be some decent colas! ... And with a 2 week flush there should be some cool Autumn colours coming through as the leaves become the supplementary nutrient source!

One thing I definitely don't see enough of on this site is _*Autumn Colour*_ before harvest - People just don't flush enough these days! lol


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 21, 2009)

looking good as expected buddy! I think i'm going to go and pick up the supplies to build a setup similar to this.. just not as big. 

~Buddy J~


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 21, 2009)

So, it's week 3 of flowering now... Just going into week 4.

My light can't be raised any higher _(it's almost 2 metres from the ground now) _... So I've had to resort to tying down any growth that gets too close to the light!

*EC:* 1.6
*pH:* 6.0

Some quick pics:







A bit of training:






Buds just starting to come along!


----------



## baduso (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome bro
cant believe how fast they growing!!
any pics of the ones u had in soil or are they non existant now??


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 21, 2009)

> awesome bro
> cant believe how fast they growing!!
> any pics of the ones u had in soil or are they non existant now??


The soil ones are existent, but no pics of them at the moment. I'm not expecting a lot from those, they are completely shaded by the aero beasts! lol


----------



## baduso (Mar 22, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> The soil ones are existent, but no pics of them at the moment. I'm not expecting a lot from those, they are completely shaded by the aero beasts! lol


just what i thought!!!
how much did the total setup cost if you dont mind me asking?
im more of an outdoor man but u got me going


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 22, 2009)

> just what i thought!!!
> how much did the total setup cost if you dont mind me asking?
> im more of an outdoor man but u got me going


To be perfectly honest. I can't remember how much it costs, and upgrades have been made over the years. Although now I wouldn't mind building a new, fully improved setup from scratch! - But it's just not worth the effort or money right now lol.

The price is really hard to say coz I have something like 10 bulbs (HPS and MH 400-600 Watts lol) ... I have like 4 ballasts although I use only 1 at a time and some parts I got second hand of a friend who used to grow (but had to abandon ship due to a wife not on the same page lol)

...

Now remember this is not in USD, I imagine in America you could do this for _a lot_ less!

At a guess ... If I built this from all new parts I'd guess it would be something like this:

*Lighting Pack:* $435

1 x 600 Watt Digital Ballast _(digital ballasts run both HPS and MH)_
1 x 600w HPS lamp
1 x Shade _(1200mm x 800mm)_
1 x Lamp holder
1 x Chain & Hooks _(2 chains and all required hooks)_

+ 1 x 600 Watt MH Lamp - $80

*Fans:*

1 x 250mm Centrifugal Fan _(792m3 of air moved per hour)_ - $ 300
2 x 15 cm desk fans @ $20 each - $40
_My intake fan is worth like $55 but isn't necessary since the upgrade to centrifugal so is technically a passive intake now_

*Building Materials:*

About $500 worth of plywood
All tools, screws etc. I already had.

*Other:*

About $36 worth of Panda Plastic _(White plastic on the walls)_
Dehumidifier - Around $200

... I think that's everything ... Oh, the aero setup is worth 1, maybe 2 hundred I think - Mostly for the tub itself, can't get them cheap in this parts, the tub is the most expensive part in that entire aero setup! lol


----------



## baduso (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks bro its definitely worth the lay out i think. im no dealer and, just for personal use my backyard grows do fine for a year but i like the idea of this...
might have a crack myself in the winter!!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 23, 2009)

> thanks bro its definitely worth the lay out i think. im no dealer and, just for personal use my backyard grows do fine for a year but i like the idea of this...
> might have a crack myself in the winter!!


You can definitely crank this setup for cheaper - Easily get a good yield with a 400W light and a shed would be sweet to make a setup in - Light proofing would be the hardest part! - I enjoy growing more than the actual smoking, so about 7 out of 10 ounces ends up going to mates or being smoked at parties and such lol ... I don't use a whole lot to myself, don't often smoke alone, so as long as I have enough to last me till the next harvest I'm happy! ... Mates always help out. Some help with harvest, some buy me a new light bulb or help me get parts I need for low prices (if it's an industry they're in etc.) - Always good haha


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 24, 2009)

Some more pictures!!! ... So we are at the beginning of *Week 4 of Flowering* out of a total of 10 Weeks. Looking good... Even if I do say so myself.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 25, 2009)

man those are looking full as hell.. did you lst them at all.. have you ran this setup before?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 25, 2009)

> man those are looking full as hell.. did you lst them at all.. have you ran this setup before?


Considering that cabinet is 2 metres tall, by 1.2 x 1.2 metres wide, they are rather large plants lol.

I've ran the cabinet before, but only with soil plants. This is the first time using an Aero/DWC unit in there, did a bubbler bucket once, was a pretty big plant but I didn't have the experience I have now so had pH issues and nute burn etc. hahaha

Did some LST in early Veg, removed the ties tho. Some of the top colas have been bent over in half like an upside down U shape so they're not too close to the light as I can't raise the light any higher! lol

It's hard to see in those small resized pics _(wish we could put full resolution pics on this site )_ but the leaves have trichs on them around the buds and it's only week 4 of 10 so I'm pretty happy with the results so far 

These are the LST pics from I think it was end of week 2 veg / beginning of week 3 veg _- It's weird to think these pics were taken only 5-6 weeks ago..._:

_*Left:*_ Before _*Right:*_ After


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 2, 2009)

So we're now about half way through *Week 5* of flowering _(out of 10 weeks)_

Here's how they're looking, did a bit of super cropping to keep them from getting too close to the light 



























*ENJOY! - I know I will! *


----------



## baduso (Apr 2, 2009)

keep on keeping on!!!!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 2, 2009)

At least my mate buduso drops in to check out the progress! lol ... Cheers!!! .... I reckon this thread will get more attention when I harvest and link it to this. Haha, people are only interested in the final product, then when it impresses them, they come to check out how it got there!  ... Oh well, I'm having fun!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm interested man! keep it up! i'm ready for that harvest though lol. gotta a couple questions for u though. First in a DWC system.. when the roots get huge.. does that restrict the airstones from doing thier jobs properly. and second.. any sugestions on what type of rubbermaid container is good for a 2-4 plant setup. Thanks

~Buddy J~


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 3, 2009)

> permalink
> i'm interested man! keep it up! i'm ready for that harvest though lol. gotta a couple questions for u though. First in a DWC system.. when the roots get huge.. does that restrict the airstones from doing thier jobs properly. and second.. any sugestions on what type of rubbermaid container is good for a 2-4 plant setup. Thanks
> 
> ~Buddy J~


Yeaya, my buddy Jesus here stops in too, nice! haha

First Question: It does kind of limit the air stones when the roots become a massive mat in the rez haha, but I haven't found this to cause any problems - _YET_ - so I guess the air stones still do enough circulating, aerating and mixing of nutes etc. ... The air bubbles do seem to find their way up through the mat of roots, the roots probably love having air bubbles running through them!

Second Question: That tub I've got is running 4 plants so would easily be enough for 2 plants and I'm finding it to be plenty enough for 4 plants. The tub, although not a rubbermaid,  is about 80L _(about 21 US Gallons)_ - My advice is to look at tubs that are deeper, rather than wide or long. Deep tubs allow for a deep rez and long flowing roots which Cannabis love! Also a nice big rez means it requires less frequent topping up, there's less temp fluctuation in the rez and the pH and EC should be easier to keep in a steady range.

But I'm new to Aero/Hydro so that doesn't have years of experience backing it up or anything lol ... Hope it helps though!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 4, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> But I'm new to Aero/Hydro so that doesn't have years of experience backing it up or anything lol ... Hope it helps though!



Hey we all have to start somewhere.. just glad that there's places like RIU that we can learn with others.


----------



## FTPR33 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lovely mate!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 4, 2009)

> Hey we all have to start somewhere.. just glad that there's places like RIU that we can learn with others.


Exactly, share and learn!  haha



> Lovely mate!


Cheers!!! Coming along nicely!

_NOTE:_ EC sitting around 1.9 - 2.0 most of the time at the moment, leaf tips just starting to get a little bit of burn so I guess nutes are maxed out at this point, plants are loving it! lol


Checked EC and pH today

EC = 1.8
pH = 6.0


----------



## baduso (Apr 5, 2009)

............


----------



## faceoff13 (Apr 5, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Weekly Update is a few days late this week, but the pics were taken a few days ago...
> 
> This is the Week 4 (total) - And the end of Week 1 Flowering.
> 
> *Left:* Last Week ... *Right:* This Week


 



Wow, I've never seen the root system before.. that look wild..


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 6, 2009)

faceoff13 said:


> Wow, I've never seen the root system before.. that look wild..


Cheers! 

I stopped posting pics of the root system as it's mostly getting bigger in the rez now so can't really _see_ it getting bigger in the pictures... It' sjust forming a massive tangles clump in the rez haha ... It's going to be such a mission to get these plants out at harvest!!!

Going to need a chainsaw to chop the roots off just too get the rest of the plant out of the system  hahaha


----------



## smileyman11 (Apr 7, 2009)

nice i will be keeping up with this grow so i can learn


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 11, 2009)

smileyman11 said:


> nice i will be keeping up with this grow so i can learn


Good stuff man!

...

You know what sucks about these pictures, they get resized to a size that's too small and it doesn't do the trichomes justice lol

So we now have approx. *4 Weeks* until _*HARVEST!*_ Yay!

Here's some of Lady Sativa's buds, just beginning to swell  - Should start to _really_ swell in a couple more weeks!

_(Note: Oh yea, I've decided to name my unknown Sativa strain *Lady Sativa* for now hahaha)_




















Here's the AK, she's looking pretty nice, I think she's getting less nutrients than she should coz the Sativas roots are just dominating everything! 







Cheers. Enjoy!


----------



## sscr250 (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW!! those grew fast ... if you dont mind me asking is the pump on 24/7 or do you use a cycle timer? for the misters??


----------



## baduso (Apr 12, 2009)

4 weeks mean bro cant wait


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 12, 2009)

> WOW!! those grew fast ... if you dont mind me asking is the pump on 24/7 or do you use a cycle timer? for the misters??


At the moment the Water Pump is on a cycle of ON 15 mins / OFF 15 mins



> 4 weeks mean bro cant wait


Can't wait either man!!! Haha ... There's 4 weeks remaining provided these are ready in 10 Weeks - They may possibly take longer, I've never taken Lady Sativa to her full flowering potential so for all I know she could string me along for 12+ weeks :s ... Hoping 10 will be enough though! - The AK should be completely ripe by the 10 week mark!


----------



## mholley8176 (Apr 12, 2009)

...im sold. after weeks of contemplating to build my own aeroponic system i will be constructing a similar setup to yours this week (will try to find a deeper tub) after seeing the results you are having with it, growing in soil just isnt doin it for me anymore and i think its time to move on to better things...and i wanted to say thanks for posting this trial run with excellent pics its basically the whole reason for my switch (besides getting more quality buds) +rep


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 12, 2009)

> ...im sold. after weeks of contemplating to build my own aeroponic system i will be constructing a similar setup to yours this week (will try to find a deeper tub) after seeing the results you are having with it, growing in soil just isnt doin it for me anymore and i think its time to move on to better things...and i wanted to say thanks for posting this trial run with excellent pics its basically the whole reason for my switch (besides getting more quality buds) +rep


Cheers man. Check back in in about an hour, I'll try get some pics of my next aero system up for you, it's a bit different, ironed out a few flaws along the way!

*EDIT:*

_Here's a few pics of the new aero setup. The sprayers create a cone of water spraying upward. Some draft stop around the top of the tub where the lid clips on so that it doesn't leak. Small net pots (White Wick pots) will be used. Will strat of by having 5 plants in each row (4 different strains), then when that has been tested I will try running 10 plants per row, once rooted that clones will get a few days to 'settle in' then straight to flowering! - If I get around a quarter ounce per plant, that's still a 10 ounce harvest (talking dry weight of course) - And with them under the 600W HPS I wouldn't be surprised if they produce more than a quarter per plant haha.
Strains will be Kali Mist, Super Lemon Haze, Lady Sativa and White Russian - I will keep a close eye on all of them to see if any can't handle EC/pH levels that the others can, if a certain strain doesn't like the conditions, I will replace it with another _


----------



## eric1589 (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome thread.

makes soil growing look obsolete.
ill give you some + rep as soon as i find out how to do that.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 12, 2009)

> awesome thread.
> 
> makes soil growing look obsolete.
> ill give you some + rep as soon as i find out how to do that.


Haha. Cheers dude.

I do like soil, tastes yummy. The Super Lemon Haze would taste better in an organic soil grow than in an aero grow, but I want big juicy nugs, fast! lol

For future reference, the +rep thing is the little scale symbol in the top right corner of each persons post. between the post number and the orange/yellow triangle with a ! mark in it. Just click the scales on the post of the person you want to give +rep to and it will come up with a box thing saying 'add to reputation' or something along those lines and you can leave a comment. It's good to put you screen name at the end of your comment so that the person getting the rep knows who it's from and why 

Cheers.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Apr 13, 2009)

looking good greeny, you know whats great about areo, i harvested in 50days what soil took 70, no lie


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2009)

Your grow looks great so far. Will be following along. I'd love to see how the Super Lemon Haze look...keep us up to date. Rep+



GreenphoeniX said:


> Haha. Cheers dude.
> 
> I do like soil, tastes yummy. The Super Lemon Haze would taste better in an organic soil grow than in an aero grow, but I want big juicy nugs, fast! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 15, 2009)

> looking good greeny, you know whats great about areo, i harvested in 50days what soil took 70, no lie


Cheers man! That's awesome to hear coz those Lady Sativas are like 70-90% Sativa, so although I'm hoping they'll be done in 10 weeks, Sativas are known to go for around 14 weeks :s ... Hopefully the aero can reduce that to around 10-11 



> Your grow looks great so far. Will be following along. I'd love to see how the Super Lemon Haze look...keep us up to date. Rep+


Man I can't wait either!!! Will be awesome! ... Super Lemon Haze, Kali Mist, White Russian, Lady Sativa - They all sound delicious to me!


*NOTE:* Next grow, or maybe the one after _(as next grown will be a semi-trial of the new aero system)_ but if all goes well, next grow I'm going to try keep some males of the Kali Mist and White Russian _(if I get any)_ so I can seed a couple of branches of the Lady Sativa and get some motley homemade seeds of Kali Mist x Lady Sativa and White Russian x Lady Sativa - Should make for a few crazy beasts in the offspring!!
The rest of the plant I will let bud as normal so I still get plenty of smoke 

Cheers for stopping in everyone!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 16, 2009)

Just realized!!! The weekend after this one I start to flush! Will be 8 weeks in (so _technically_ the AK will be ready but fuk it, it can go at least 9 weeks, hopefully it'll ride out the 10 weeks ) then week 10 hopefully harvest! If it's not ready I will put on my patience hat and bite my nails in anticipation  ... Going to be good, Lady Sativa is just starting to noticeably frost up now!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay, only 2 and a half - 3 weeks till harvest!!! )

Here's some pictures of the progress...

Yip... So, installed an odorsok to deal with smell issues (odorsok being a cheaper version of a carbon filter but all works on the same principle)






The room currently looks like a mass of leaves with buds hidden all through them!






Some Lady Sativa colas have been pegged to wires to stop them falling over:






A smaller Lady Sativa Cola close up:






AK Cola looking nice - Hasn't got as large as I expected (think the Sativas are ripping the nutrients away as their roots are dominating the rez!)






Some close up AK:







Can't wait to see what happens in the next 3 weeks  - Cheers all!


----------



## baduso (Apr 21, 2009)

me tooo....


----------



## funbuns (Apr 26, 2009)

baduso said:


> me tooo....


looking really good, I'm excited for you, and excited to see them


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 26, 2009)

can't wait for u to harvest your sexy ladies!! I've said it before and i'll say it again.. Great fucking Job!


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 26, 2009)

check out your digital camera settings. Under color you will find an option for "Tungsten". This will adjust red light to a bluer/whiter hue. We can more easily tell whats going on in your flowering room that way. Looks like some burn, but could just be the HPS light or that your plants are done. 

good stuff man!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 26, 2009)

> check out your digital camera settings. Under color you will find an option for "Tungsten". This will adjust red light to a bluer/whiter hue. We can more easily tell whats going on in your flowering room that way. Looks like some burn, but could just be the HPS light or that your plants are done.
> 
> good stuff man!


Cheers man. Camera doesn't have Tungten setting but it has something called chrome so I figure that's probably the same, I'll give it a try later.
Oh and those plants do have nutrient burn but only on the leaf tips, that's what happens when you refuse to change your rez the entire grow 

Anyway, flushing now, drained the rez <- What a mission!!! ... Filled back up with straight water. Should do what I need it to,a good cure will take care of the rest!
The leaves on the plants are going yellow already so I guess they're missing the nutrients! Hopefully a lot of the leaves have fallen off themselves by harvest to save me some work! lol

Cheers.

Edit:

Here are some pics using the chrome setting. Don't look any better to me, but I'll mess with the settings a bit and see what happens. Easiest to just take pics using the flash when they're in their dark cycle to get good images really, but anyway...

Current mess of leaves - Also known as bushes 






Some Lady Sativa Buds:


----------



## GreenphoeniX (May 4, 2009)

*HARVEST!!!*

So here we are, harvesting a week earlier than I expected, but maturity seems good, autumn colours a looking nice from a decent flush, although I was expecting another week to flush! - But all is well.

So, here are some pics of the girls after 9 weeks flowering.






























Have no idea what sort of dry weight I pulled. Haven't weighed them wet either - All in all, I think it went pretty well for a trial run! ... Next time will be extreme 

Cheers.


----------



## BuddyJesus (May 4, 2009)

hell yea man congratz on the harvest! Shit looks real nice too! Enjoy the time and effort u put in it!


----------



## baduso (May 5, 2009)

shot bro looks good!!!
cant wait for the first real grow
keep me posted if you start a new thread
chr!!!!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (May 15, 2009)

For those of you who are interested, the yield of these four plants, dried, trimmed and plucked from main stems came to be:

Total: 262.5 grams

1 x AK-48 = 35 grams
3 x Lady Sativa = 227.5 grams

The Lady Sativa bus look like _a lot_ because they're so light and fluffy, they don't weigh much, but 1 gram looks like twice as much as 1 gram of the AK haha.
Not a bad result, got most of the flaws ironed out now. Time to move onto bigger and better things!!! 

Cheers.


----------



## zechbro (May 26, 2009)

hey pheonix whats your feed schdule with the growzilla and budzilla? how many mls at what weeks of flower etc? would it be similar to soil?


----------



## southernsmokejuggalo (May 26, 2009)

damn it man... im so happy for you. lol. great looking grow. +++respect.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (May 27, 2009)

> hey pheonix whats your feed schdule with the growzilla and budzilla? how many mls at what weeks of flower etc? would it be similar to soil?


Slightly altered it according to EC but was generally about 3.5ml/L of Budzilla _(same with grow during veg)_ - Used Organic Head Enhancer when it was recommended on the bottle (coz I already had some laying around anyway) ... Also chucked in the odd bit of Earth Juice Microblast and Catalyst ... Just like the odd 20ml or something here and there haha.

Planned to flush for last 2 weeks but plants were ready a week earlier than expected so only flushed for 1 week in the end. Plants yellowed nicely coz of it though!

Hope this helps 

Cheers.



> damn it man... im so happy for you. lol. great looking grow. +++respect.


Cheers man!


----------



## zechbro (May 27, 2009)

shit 3.5ml a litre aitn much a, tyhe bottle recomends 5ml a litre... im in soil and my week 7( last feeding with nutrients b4 flush) feeding is 18ml budzilla, 5 mls of the catalyst, and .5mls of superthrive in a 3l milk bottle... do you think thats to much? plants dont seem to be minding it to much


----------



## dregs (May 27, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> For those of you who are interested, the yield of these four plants, dried, trimmed and plucked from main stems came to be:
> 
> Total: 262.5 grams
> 
> ...



Nice haul man.. I am currently in the beginning of an Aero from seed and things seem to be going slow at the moment. But +rep for a great grow journal. helps keep my spirits up.

-D


----------



## GreenphoeniX (May 27, 2009)

> shit 3.5ml a litre aitn much a, tyhe bottle recomends 5ml a litre... im in soil and my week 7( last feeding with nutrients b4 flush) feeding is 18ml budzilla, 5 mls of the catalyst, and .5mls of superthrive in a 3l milk bottle... do you think thats to much? plants dont seem to be minding it to much


For soil that's not too much at all man. I when I was growing in soil I was using Earth Juice at like 3 times the recommended amount, no adverse affects. But that's the beauty of organics, it's hard to over do _(it's really bad if you do over do it though haha, that shit does not flush!)_ Sounds like what you're doing is fine to me man. Soil and hydro and aero are all quite different.

Aero optimizes nutrient uptake so the plants are getting more out of what you're putting in, hence why you need to use less. In true aero growing (T.A.G) - _which I don't do lol_ - you will quite likely get nutrient burn at 5ml/L (depending on strain a bit).
3.5ml/L is what's recommending if it says 5ml/L on the label when growing in an aero system.
You then want to alter you're dosage according to EC and pH the nutrient solution before adding it to the rez. I never bothered to change my rez for the entire grow so I often didn't have to add any nutrients and just used straight pH'd water. Not recommended by any means, but if you can get away with it, saves some hassle .... My system isn't in a prime location to be changing the rez every week or 2 haha.



> Nice haul man.. I am currently in the beginning of an Aero from seed and things seem to be going slow at the moment. But +rep for a great grow journal. helps keep my spirits up.


Always takes longer with seedlings though haha, everything does damn it!!! ... Once they hit their veg stage well and truly they'll take off and grow eXtremely fast  

Cheers.


----------



## khordes (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW!!! So very impressed, All Cudos to you GreenP, I have been reading many threads and this is definitely one of the most helpful, read it straight through! Perfect grow journal, great Answers/ questions, PERFECT! I am now setting up my own aero setup based on a few different threads and especially yours, you've inspired me! I will start a thread like this one when i get the final pieces to construct it, I can only hope my journal can walk in your shadow... Thanks again! Appreciate the Effort! Keep Fighting the Good Fight!

PS. You dont have any Co2 setup?


----------



## Mitus (Jun 1, 2009)

Aero is the way to go  . Nice work bro


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jun 1, 2009)

> WOW!!! So very impressed, All Cudos to you GreenP, I have been reading many threads and this is definitely one of the most helpful, read it straight through! Perfect grow journal, great Answers/ questions, PERFECT! I am now setting up my own aero setup based on a few different threads and especially yours, you've inspired me! I will start a thread like this one when i get the final pieces to construct it, I can only hope my journal can walk in your shadow... Thanks again! Appreciate the Effort! Keep Fighting the Good Fight!
> 
> PS. You dont have any Co2 setup?


Thanks. I' sure you'll work wonders with your aero setup.

No I don't run any Co2. I don't like it because nobody has been able to prove to me that the increase in yield is worth more than the extra cost and effort that goes into using Co2 ... Besides, during the dark period _(when the plants aren't performing photosynthesis)_ they're actually producing Co2... That's my Co2 injection right there lol 



> Aero is the way to go . Nice work bro


Cheers.


----------



## khordes (Jun 3, 2009)

> No I don't run any Co2. I don't like it because nobody has been able to prove to me that the increase in yield is worth more than the extra cost and effort that goes into using Co2 ... Besides, during the dark period _(when the plants aren't performing photosynthesis)_ they're actually producing Co2... That's my Co2 injection right there lol



I just made a simple co2 system that was very easy to setup and very cheap! Not too much upkeep just a change once per week, and visible results (co2 production) I built this fermentation unit, and very expandable check it out, i just posted it https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/200112-simple-fermentation-diy-co2-producing.html#post2569743

And thanks again! Cheers and happy Growing!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jun 3, 2009)

> I just made a simple co2 system that was very easy to setup and very cheap! Not too much upkeep just a change once per week, and visible results (co2 production) I built this fermentation unit, and very expandable check it out, i just posted it Simple Fermentation DIY, CO2 producing setup
> 
> And thanks again! Cheers and happy Growing!
> Hydroponicz


Sweet as. I'll check out that thread, I don't think I'll bother with Co2 still though, I get more than enough bud as it is. I'm not a commercial grower so not to bothered by too many extra nick nacks - I don't do additives these days either! haha

Cheers.


----------



## zechbro (Jun 4, 2009)

khordes said:


> I just made a simple co2 system that was very easy to setup and very cheap! Not too much upkeep just a change once per week, and visible results (co2 production) I built this fermentation unit, and very expandable check it out, i just posted it https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/200112-simple-fermentation-diy-co2-producing.html#post2569743
> 
> And thanks again! Cheers and happy Growing!


did yiou notice a fair amount of change in growth when using co2?


----------



## khordes (Jun 5, 2009)

zechbro said:


> did yiou notice a fair amount of change in growth when using co2?


 I would have to say i notice more vigorous growth, smaller and more hearty plants, I believe with even the presence of extra co2 it helps, and its easy, so why not do everything possible for the highest quality bud possible, its all about quality!


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Jun 6, 2009)

khordes said:


> I would have to say i notice more vigorous growth, smaller and more hearty plants, I believe with even the presence of extra co2 it helps, and its easy, so why not do everything possible for the highest quality bud possible, its all about quality!


how does co2 affect the quality?


----------



## khordes (Jun 10, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> how does co2 affect the quality?


Well... In photosynthesis, the manufacturing of "food" (carbohydrates) is done with Water, Light energy, co2 and Chlorophyll. Chlorophyll(the plant materia that gives the plant its green color) converts co2, water, and light energy into carbohydrates and oxygen(for us!) 

SO... According to how all plants actually work... the benifits would be more "food" for the plants with a higher concentration of co2! 
The carbohytdrates are used in all funtions of the plant including stem, leaf, flower and root growth. 
SO... It would make better buds, healthier plants and overall better quality.

Cheers!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 10, 2009)

Dude excellent thread. Just thought i'd stop by and say hello,"hello!" also nice setup, and nice yield. How was the smoke, or have you tried it yet. To me it looks like it should be pretty freaking good. Hit us up with a smoke report!! btw what happened to the blue venom you had going. got some pics of mine in about in it's fifth week.


Peace!!!
-zen-


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 11, 2009)

> btw what happened to the blue venom you had going. got some pics of mine in about in it's fifth week.


Mine is currently in a new Aero system I'm experimenting with. So far the system is flawed, needs extreme refining haha. I have a couple clones of BV but just one flowering, in bout week 1 or 2 now I think. No buds showing yet.
Will post some pics in a few weeks time when there's something interesting to look at haha.

Smoke from the Aero - Strong. Pretty much been told a million times that it's the strongest smoke around the area at the moment. From people who know I grew it, know how I grew it and people who are clueless where it came from alike. Everybody thinks it's extreme haha - Which it is. Taste is ok, nothing amazing, flush seemed to get rid of any chemical flavouring and the jars that have been left untouched the longest are home to the tastiest, smoothest and most potent of the produce... I guess that's the joy of a decent cure!!!

Definitely room for improvement, but I'm so busy with different strains, phenotypes and grow setups at the moment I haven't really been able to tune this thing perfect. Need to find the strain and pheno of that strain I want to use a few times in a row yet! Then I can work on refining the aero and tuning it into that strain.

These are the strains I'm trying to decide between right now, any input would be appreciated! - As u can see, it's a difficult choice:

Most likely:

AK-47_(Serious Seeds)_
Super Skunk _(White Label/Sensi Seeds)_
White Widow _(Nirvana)_ - I know Nirvana is not known for stable phenos or genetics, but they definitely produce some _killers_ if u find a lucky gem.

Possibly:

Afghan Kush _(White Label/Sensi Seeds)_
B-52 _(Nirvana)_
Kali Mist _(Serious Seeds)_ - Haven't flowered yet and only have one female!
Super Lemon Haze _(Green House Seeds)_ - Had to find the ideal pheno!
White Russian _(Serious Seeds)_ - Haven't flowered yet and only have one female!


----------



## growinman (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, might I say I'd go with the AK47 from Serious....... If you think the stuff you grow is so much stronger the way you grow now, oh boy.......thier AK is awesome if you can get a good pheno. The WW by Nirvana I haven't run but thinnk I've heard similar to what you've heard. But I've only ran G13-Labs WW to worse reviews than most, I believe. Well, it was ONE freebie seed I got last year with an order of SS's AK, small and white it was...... It's the best I've grown by a long shot! Roots in 5-7 days, veg until the roots are out of the baskets(1 week or less), then straight to 12/12. Get about 34-38" and the least I've gotten off of one plant is well over a zip, usually about 3-4. And all 12/12 55 days, cloudy trics----way out smells the AK(which had been the worst I've had to deal with smell wise) so double up even for the ak........
I do aero/nft and love it all the way(out of the box!!): A GH AF20 that I modded some and now a AF 60 I am modding(new res and frame and manifold<--more space). It's all in the spray lines with these...... I have a 35site diy aero/nft that I put away.......<----StinkBud's design; and is great, just not what I am doing......atm

Hey, Great growing to you!! I hope to catch you on your next run and follow along!

gman


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 13, 2009)

> Well, might I say I'd go with the AK47 from Serious....... If you think the stuff you grow is so much stronger the way you grow now, oh boy.......thier AK is awesome if you can get a good pheno.


Yea mate, I have _Serious Seeds_ AK-47, Kali Mist and White Russian - Haven't samples them yet though, have some mother plants ready to produce some clones though!!!



> Hey, Great growing to you!! I hope to catch you on your next run and follow along!


Cheers man! Hope you do check it out.

The 40 plant aero system I built is proving to be quite difficult, especially since I'm running so many different plants instead of 40 clones of one phenotype <- Which would be the ideal way to go!!!
So far, through my experiments and ever growing experience, I have come to the conclusion that I'll get the best results _(for my setup)_ by modding my 40 plant setup, into a 2 plant setup and running them under some netting _(ScrOG)_ ... Using strains such as AK-47, Super Skunk and B-52 - As well as the occasional tasty White Widow etc. to keep the special stock up! I should be easily able to pull 1 gram per watt (or more) each harvest under a nice 600W!!! ... Although I do need to invest in a new shade/reflector and bulb next crop!

Cheers all


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 13, 2009)

hey what up GREENPHEONIX, i wish i could give you some input on some of those strains. but to be honest the last time i had some real good smoke was in 1998 when ilived in Arizona, and we went to Cali and bought some Chronic. since then its just been the same 'ol regular crap. but its funny though when i took the seeds from the stuff i had bought over the years, and grew it myself it was better than i remembered it being originally. that's why i finally got the nerve to order some seeds. but i wanted to ask your opinion as far as word of mouth or first hand experience of course i have the BLUE VENOM, but i noticed that you mentioned something about Nirvana. well i have their NORTHERN LIGHTS and i'm abot six weeks through, and i was lucky enough to get both the sativa and indica phenotype so i'm happy about that, i was just wondering if you could give me your take on it if you know anything about it, and give some sort of mini review on it. if you can thanks a million, but if you can't thanks a 999,999. and hey i f you get a chance stop by my journal an tell me what you think, will be putting up some new pics tomorrow. take it easy man.

PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## growinman (Aug 13, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> The 40 plant aero system I built is proving to be quite difficult, especially since I'm running so many different plants instead of 40 clones of one phenotype <- Which would be the ideal way to go!!!


Yes, I hear you!! And your right on the money too! I am running 2 different strains(ak-ww) in my 20 siter right now.......went in at the same time too, but, I am frying the AK trying to get enough nutes to the ww and I had the same thing happen last run with ss - ak: killed half of the ss's trying to nute the ak, haha, go figure, huh...... I just wasn't ready either time with 20 vegged clones of the same thing ready to go at the right time....... next run I will have them ready.......

I just got the rest of the parts today to build a veg unit similar to what you built......and kind of like *StinkBuds* too. I got the 37 gal tote as the bigger ones weren't in too good of shape. I'd been vegging in a dwc.......so this unit should tighten things up a bit and make some excellent aero roots, haha!<----those roots on your plants before you went 12/12 the first time in that system were 'to die for!'; I'd just never be able to veg that long unless I were growing _*M Blaze*_ style, haha! But having roots anything like that......they'd just FREAK in my system

Have you considered trying the pvc fencing or pipe? You can put them as close together as you like, even have them sit on the res(so many ways) and your only running about as many sprayers as in your set-up...... I dont know, just an idea for you......they dont leak either. I am sure you have already looked into those and have your reasons for preferring the totes......
I am curious what you do for your ventilation and smell issues(seeings how you've done the AK before?).

gman


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 13, 2009)

> hey what up GREENPHEONIX, i wish i could give you some input on some of those strains. but to be honest the last time i had some real good smoke was in 1998 when ilived in Arizona, and we went to Cali and bought some Chronic. since then its just been the same 'ol regular crap. but its funny though when i took the seeds from the stuff i had bought over the years, and grew it myself it was better than i remembered it being originally. that's why i finally got the nerve to order some seeds. but i wanted to ask your opinion as far as word of mouth or first hand experience of course i have the BLUE VENOM, but i noticed that you mentioned something about Nirvana. well i have their NORTHERN LIGHTS and i'm abot six weeks through, and i was lucky enough to get both the sativa and indica phenotype so i'm happy about that, i was just wondering if you could give me your take on it if you know anything about it, and give some sort of mini review on it. if you can thanks a million, but if you can't thanks a 999,999. and hey i f you get a chance stop by my journal an tell me what you think, will be putting up some new pics tomorrow. take it easy man.
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Hey! Northern Lights aye! ... It's been around awhile now, and it's a classic for a reason! Haha. It's good stuff, pretty much every respectable seedbank sells a version of it and it's been used as breeding stock for _so_ many modern hybrids!

I don't have experience with the Nirvana NL, but I would say u'd get the standard Nirvana phenotype variation - So keep an eye out for that outstanding keeper to make a mother plant!!!

NL is easy, it's great for beginners, easy to grow, easy to clone, very forgiving of mistreatment and a good producer. Nice and small, pretty much was one of the first strains breed _specifically_ for cultivation in a space limited indoor environment.

It's been a long time since I've had any NL, but it's always been a nice smoke/stone. I'm not that into the stone/indica buzz these days, but as far as stones go, it's nice.

If you're willing to spend the money a some point, and want some of the most brutally awesome smoke you can come across these days, look into Sensi Seeds _Northern Lights #5 x Haze_ <- Is expensive but amazing. I currently have a pack of the Nirvana rip off version (Northern Light x Haze) ... Haven't grown them out yet so not sure what they're like, hopefully a keeper in their!
Be warned, you'll need _plenty_ of space for this one, and preferably some experience with the slightly more difficult, and fussy, sativa dominant strains!



> Yes, I hear you!! And your right on the money too! I am running 2 different strains(ak-ww) in my 20 siter right now.......went in at the same time too, but, I am frying the AK trying to get enough nutes to the ww and I had the same thing happen last run with ss - ak: killed half of the ss's trying to nute the ak, haha, go figure, huh...... I just wasn't ready either time with 20 vegged clones of the same thing ready to go at the right time....... next run I will have them ready


Yip! I'm not the only one!!! YAY! haha



> Have you considered trying the pvc fencing or pipe? You can put them as close together as you like, even have them sit on the res(so many ways) and your only running about as many sprayers as in your set-up...... I dont know, just an idea for you......they dont leak either. I am sure you have already looked into those and have your reasons for preferring the totes......
> I am curious what you do for your ventilation and smell issues(seeings how you've done the AK before?).


Cheers for the input! ... I'll post some more up to date pics of my current setup soon!

As for the ventilation, I use a 250mm Spectrum Centrifugal Fan, it moves about 792m3 of air per hour. My intake is a 200mm passive intake, so the room does have a slight vacuum going on, plants seem to love it! (+ 2 small fans for air circulation, occasional throw in another 2 if I feel the need)
For the odor control, I use a Carbon Coal Filter, well, actually an Odorsok, but it's basically a cheaper, disposable version of a Carbon Coal Filter - Works just as good!!! Lasts a good 1-2 years, depending on strain smelliness  Should be available at your local Grow Store.

Cheers all!

*ADDED*

Here's some nice new pics for you! - Damn HPS lighting sucks for photos!!! - These are somewhere in the 2nd week of flowering.

Here's my current situation, the beast on the right of the pic is White Widow, there's 1 in the front and 1 behind, but basically what you see in the entire right half of the pic is 1 WW plant haha.






Here is a leaf from that WW next to a 1 Litre Head Master Bottle. Rather large leaves as u can see:










These are the roots of those WW on the right of previous pics:





Check them trying to bust the white wick pot they're coming through... Note to self - Use larger pots in future!!!






Here's the lovely Blue Venom next to a 1 Litre Budzilla bottle! - She's looking better in flower after a bit of a rough veg - She disliked the nutes that the WW love! haha






Cheers!


----------



## growinman (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, sure looks similar to my WW from G13....and yah, boy does it GO! And I sure hope those yield nice huge colas as mine have so far.......Thinking I was chopping off leafs about at that stage(within the first few weeks of 12/12), against all opinions---really had no choice and it worked great. I just need to flush better this time.....first run I only flushed a few days. I will get up some pics to show you too<----I've been taking them everyday......just haven't figured out imageshack enough to link to them(and it's easy..?) and didn't want to bump my gallery here anymore.....
What are your plans for support? 
I tried the odor sock first before my big can, and also one of those 'OrganicAir' filters for my ac----didn't come close.......thinking I may already need a new can50 after 6 mos...... and my problem may be mainly from the AK47........

Those are looking great!! Have fun!!

gman!!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 19, 2009)

> Wow, sure looks similar to my WW from G13....and yah, boy does it GO! And I sure hope those yield nice huge colas as mine have so far.......Thinking I was chopping off leafs about at that stage(within the first few weeks of 12/12), against all opinions---really had no choice and it worked great. I just need to flush better this time.....first run I only flushed a few days. I will get up some pics to show you too<----I've been taking them everyday......just haven't figured out imageshack enough to link to them(and it's easy..?) and didn't want to bump my gallery here anymore.....
> What are your plans for support?
> I tried the odor sock first before my big can, and also one of those 'OrganicAir' filters for my ac----didn't come close.......thinking I may already need a new can50 after 6 mos...... and my problem may be mainly from the AK47........
> 
> ...


Haha, yea AK-47 will rip those carbon filters wide open lol ... So will super skunk, which is a worry, coz I'm going to be runnning both of those strains together in future. The WW I got free from G13 Labs is barely worth looking at compared to these ones, although the Blue Venom I got from them is doing pretty well! ... Guess not every seed can produce a keeper!  haha.

Support will probably just be stringing them up, not fussed this grow, this may be my last grow in awhile as I may be moving, might have time to crank some soil plants through before I move! lol ... New setup (or this one properly adjusted) will be a lot more effecient, in future will probably go with ScrOG, although may have to find another way coz I plan on doing a perpetual system in future.

Cheers! - I look forward to those pics!


----------



## growinman (Aug 19, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> The WW I got free from G13 Labs is barely worth looking at compared to these ones, although the Blue Venom I got from them is doing pretty well! ... Guess not every seed can produce a keeper!  haha.
> 
> Support will probably just be stringing them up, not fussed this grow, this may be my last grow in awhile as I may be moving, might have time to crank some soil plants through before I move! lol ... New setup (or this one properly adjusted) will be a lot more effecient, in future will probably go with ScrOG, although may have to find another way coz I plan on doing a perpetual system in future.
> 
> Cheers! - I look forward to those pics!


Yeah, my WW was the freebie fem seed too...is why I said I haven't heard anything good about it....heard total sh*t, you know. Well, they screwed up giving me this one, haha.....she's most definately a keeper! On the other hand, the SS I've been growing for years(from WeedFarmer) never had smell at all until curing, never used a filter at all.....and I still do runs of it and it is probably one of the favorites around here.... The old skool RKS, haha, I wish, do I wish.........
I hear you about just tieing them up. I took some of the first WW's I did and just bent the top over, literally crushing the stem with thumb and finger, bend it over---worked awesome and instead of a huge cola I had massive 'plumbs', haha.........but was able to finish it---I cant veg it at all. One thing is that it does very stout branches(I cut all of the little sh*t off).
I 'll get to the pic tonight if I can, yeah yeah, I keep saying that......

Have a great afternoon!

gman


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 19, 2009)

> I hear you about just tieing them up. I took some of the first WW's I did and just bent the top over, literally crushing the stem with thumb and finger, bend it over---worked awesome and instead of a huge cola I had massive 'plumbs', haha.........but was able to finish it---I cant veg it at all. One thing is that it does very stout branches(I cut all of the little sh*t off).
> I 'll get to the pic tonight if I can, yeah yeah, I keep saying that......
> 
> Have a great afternoon!
> ...


Yea mate, that crushing stem and bending over is called 'super-cropping' ... I've used it on those white widow in the pics so a few of the auxiliary buds race to the light and I get more high quality tops, no use have them shaded in the undergrowth!!! In fact some of the tops u see in those pics are from the lowest parts of the plant.

IMO super-cropping _(with a little bit of LST here and there)_ is the next best thing to ScrOG, really should of had myself better sorted with a screen ready to go haha!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 21, 2009)

ARGH!!!! My second biggest widow just ripped out it's balls! Chopped him out today. There goes 50% my expected yield!!! ... The price paid for not using tried and true female clones! Oh well, I'm thinking of flowering out all the plants I currently have (including all my female Super Lemon Haze!) and starting again fresh from seed in a few months time! ... If the SLH is good I can always order fresh seeds... And I still have my Lady Sativa mother.

Hmmm... Hard decisions!!!


----------

